# Möchte mir Funkbissanzeiger bzw. "Bissfernmeldesystem" bauen



## spaghettifresser1 (10. August 2008)

Hallo Boardies,

habe da ein Problem das wie folgt aussieht ich darf auf einem Damm von zwei Seen angeln (im rechten See) ich möchte aber meine Ruten ca.10-15 Meter auseinander haben. Das hat den Grund da am Ende von dem See es ein Wallereck gibt dort will ich dann auf Waller angeln und 10-15 Meter will ich dann auf Karpfen angeln. Im Wallereck hat selten einer einen Karpfen gefangen ist ja auch logisch weil sich dort wahrscheinlich nur wenig Friedfische aufhalten wegen den Wallern. Ich möchte halt die Chance auf Karpfen und Waller.

Nun zu meinem eigentlichen Problem.

Wie kann ich mir selber einen kostengünstige Lösung bauen also zwei Bissanzeiger wenn Sie auch auseinander sind das ich den  Alarm höre.
Funkbissanzeiger sind fertig zum kaufen zu teuer!!!
Normale Bissanzeiger habe ich.
Könnte man da nicht her gehen und ein Kabel zu meinem Angelplatz legen mit Lautsprecher oder so.
Max. 30 Euro darf der Spaß kosten.

Habt ihr da irgendwelche Ideen / Baupläne oder so????

MFG

spaghettifresser1


----------



## 77ede (12. August 2008)

*AW: Möchte mir Funkbissanzeiger bzw. "Bissfernmeldesystem" bauen*

Hol dir ein Funk-Babyphone !

Die Dinger bekommst du in fast jedem 1-Euro-Laden und werden mit Batterie betrieben.

Den Sender stellst du unter die Waller-Rute und mit dem Empfänger sitz du an der Karpfen-Rute und fertig !


:q Wenn dann die Waller-Rute ins Wasser gezogen wird, kannst du es sogar über das Babyphone platschen hören ! 

Gruss aus der Pfalz
77ede


----------



## ankaro (12. August 2008)

*AW: Möchte mir Funkbissanzeiger bzw. "Bissfernmeldesystem" bauen*

Hey 

also wenn der Spaß nicht mehr als 30€ kosten darf habe ich eine billige Variante 

bei uns in der nähe gibt es bissanzeiger für 6,70€ 
von cormoran 

billiges gehäuse aber sonst sind die recht passabel.

naja 
laut etc.

kannste lautstärke und so einstellen,ton,,,....

naja 13,30€ zusammen für 2.


----------



## zrako (12. August 2008)

*AW: Möchte mir Funkbissanzeiger bzw. "Bissfernmeldesystem" bauen*



ankaro schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> also wenn der Spaß nicht mehr als 30€ kosten darf habe ich eine billige Variante
> 
> ...



das sind aber keine funkbissanzeiger!
wie oben schon erwähnt wurde, babyphone oder walky-talkies gehen ganz gut, musst nur darauf achten das sie nicht nass werden


----------



## ankaro (12. August 2008)

*AW: Möchte mir Funkbissanzeiger bzw. "Bissfernmeldesystem" bauen*

Ahh sorry 
ich meinte ja diese Babyphone # verschrieben 
!!
meinte nicht bissanzeiger sonderen die babyphone,
also da muss man drauf achten das die babyphone 
so funktionieren das man keinen knopf drücken muss das es einen ton wiedergibt auf dem gegenstück
da einige babyphone mehr wie walky talkys genutzt werden können.


es gibt die die ich da beschrieben habe oder auch welche von fox für 15 € das stück 
die sind auch sehr ´gut 

hab hier im board auch schon ein paar themen dazu gesehn 

ich guck mal ob ich die themen noch mal finde 
dann schick ich dir den link


----------



## Wollebre (16. August 2008)

*AW: Möchte mir Funkbissanzeiger bzw. "Bissfernmeldesystem" bauen*

einfach nur geil was einige alles zum Angeln benötigen.
selbst blicke nur auf 46 Angeljahre zurück aber den technischen Schwachsinn 
hab ich bis heute nicht gebraucht!


----------



## xmxrrxr (17. August 2008)

*AW: Möchte mir Funkbissanzeiger bzw. "Bissfernmeldesystem" bauen*

Technischer Schwachsinn hin oder her......
Ich selbst habe auch keine Funkbissanzeiger, ab und zu benutze ich die normalen zum Karpfenangeln, wegen der Freilaufthematik.
Grade gestern habe ich wieder mit den schönen und batterieunabhängigen Aalglöckchen angesessen und 2 Kameraden verhaften können.

Wenn es nur 15 - 20 Meter sind, hörst den Bissanzeiger doch sowieso, ansonsten kauf dir bei nem Elektronikversand ein Piezo Summer, der ist sehr laut und auf jeden Fall zu hören. Dazu ist aber vorher basteln angesagt !

Zum Thema Babyphone sag ich nun mal nix, denn wenn wie bei uns der See neben den Häusern liegt, bekommst du mit etwas Glück auch die Schlafgewohnheiten der Kinder mit.|supergri

Und, nebenbei gesagt, je nach Umgebung und Luftfeuchte würde ich nicht unterschreiben, dass das Babyphone funktioniert !!! Ich sage da nur Reichweite bei feuchten Wänden etc, was ich hier z.b. mal mit Baumstämmen, Büschen und Sträuchern vergleichen möchte.  Es kann gehen, es muss aber nicht !

Meine Meinung, stell den Bissanzeiger auf laut und spar dir den Funk.

Gruß
Mirror


----------



## jirgel (18. August 2008)

*AW: Möchte mir Funkbissanzeiger bzw. "Bissfernmeldesystem" bauen*

oder angle einen Tag auf Karpfen denn anderen auf Wels.


----------



## pinki (27. August 2008)

*AW: Möchte mir Funkbissanzeiger bzw. "Bissfernmeldesystem" bauen*

halt mal ausschau nach denen vom lidl
kann ich nur empfehlen sind absolut zuverlässig hast gleich 4 stück +receiver+koffer
kosten etwa 49 euro
günstiger gehts wohl kaum
alles andere ist meiner meinung nach pfusch
was nützt dir was selbstgebautes wenn es dich im stich lässt im entscheidenden moment
hatte mir auch mal was aus 2 walki talkies gebaut stellte fest das es blödsinn war und im endeffekt teurer als das was ich jetzt hab

kauf dir so ein set aus 4 stück bei lidl oder aldi und alles was du davon nicht brauchst verkaufst du bei eby


----------



## Tornado91 (27. August 2008)

*AW: Möchte mir Funkbissanzeiger bzw. "Bissfernmeldesystem" bauen*

Diese ganz einfachen Walki Talkies haben doch auch so ein Line-In für Headsets... da müsste man doch einfach ein Kabel dranstöpseln, das auch für ne Sounderbox (Adapter etc. vorrausgesetzt) ist.
Ich weiß nicht ob das geht, aber könnte ich mir vorstellen


----------



## pinki (29. August 2008)

*AW: Möchte mir Funkbissanzeiger bzw. "Bissfernmeldesystem" bauen*

das geht nur mit erheblichen lötaufwand
wenn alle drei über ein funkgerät laufen sollen


spare einen monat länger und hol dir gleich ein günstiges system mit funk


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. August 2008)

*AW: Möchte mir Funkbissanzeiger bzw. "Bissfernmeldesystem" bauen*

Schau mal auf meine private Homepage unter praxis und Bastel Tipps


----------



## flasha (31. August 2008)

*AW: Möchte mir Funkbissanzeiger bzw. "Bissfernmeldesystem" bauen*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Schau mal auf meine private Homepage unter praxis und Bastel Tipps



Na toll...hab grade den Link in meinen Favoriten gesucht  Super Tipps von dir Tommi


----------



## MeyerChri (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Möchte mir Funkbissanzeiger bzw. "Bissfernmeldesystem" bauen*

Hi

Setz dich doch einfach in die mitte der beiden angeln.
Denn sind es noch 7.5 meter und das hört man doch auf jeden fall.

gruß chris:m


----------



## heinmama (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Möchte mir Funkbissanzeiger bzw. "Bissfernmeldesystem" bauen*



MeyerChri schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Setz dich doch einfach in die mitte der beiden angeln.
> Denn sind es noch 7.5 meter und das hört man doch auf jeden fall.
> ...




Manchmal ist die einfachste zugleich die beste Lösung!!!!#6#6


----------

